# How 'bout favorite T.V series?



## ChandieLee (Apr 30, 2007)

I saw a thread for favorite movies, however, I don't watch them too much...

So I started this one for favorite T.V series.

I would have to say I like Oz &lt;3
It's such a great show.
I haven't seen the last two seasons yet however, because I was introduced to the show awhile after it had started.


So what are your faves?


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Apr 30, 2007)

Hubby and I love Heroes, My Name is Earl, andThe Office. We also love watching Whos Line is It Anyway, even thoughit's not a current show 

Jessi


----------



## Flashy (Apr 30, 2007)

Friends, all the way


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 30, 2007)

For fave curently on air Heroes!


----------



## bat42072 (Apr 30, 2007)

er.... greys anatomy... according to jim and desperate house wives


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 30, 2007)

I have a few. Winter is my hibernation period (as I can't stand it!!) so I get right in to my shows. 

Heroes
Gilmore Girls
ER
Ghost Whisperer
The Hills (can't wait for Season 3 to start)
Oh I forgot Survivor
Crystal


----------



## jil101ca (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm a huge ER fan and we haven't missed a Survivor show yet


----------



## m.e. (Apr 30, 2007)

Most of myfavorite shows are no longer on the air  (except for reruns)_Mystery Science Theatre 3000, Farscape, The X-Files,__Seinfeld_ and soon, _Stargate.

_Which is probably a good thing because I don't really have time towatch TV  My faves right now are _The Office _(US)_,__Scrubs, King of the Hill, Heroes, _and _BattlestarGalactica._


----------



## katt (Apr 30, 2007)

well, i don't watch tv at all anymore

but i loved house and gilmore girls (i own all of the seasons but 7 for gilmore girls, i will own it, when it comes out)

i also love dog the bounty hunter (odd i know), miami ink, dirty jobs,paula dean, ace of cakes, andmost shows on food network

we don't have cable at the apartment, and now i have absolutly nointerest in watching tv. i hardly watch movies now either. . . mostnight my roommate and i spend sitting on opposite ends of the couchreading books. . . i hit the goodwill on all my days off and buy booksthere (at $.64 each. . . i can by 5 used books for not even the priceof 1 new book!)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't watch all that much. (Funny-I was thinking of starting this)

Um, not on anymore-Will and Grace hands down. Hilarious.

American Idol

The Office

America's Next Top Model

Hogan Knows Best

The Girls Next Door

My husband loves reruns of That 70s Show.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 30, 2007)

When it was on - West Wing was my favorite. Ithink I've seen every single episode at least 3 times - most of them 5or more times. I used to watch it (while taping it), then watch itagain within about 24 hours....and then of course - watch it againduring reruns. The funny thing is - I'm about as far right as you canget - and the show was pretty far left...but I really did enjoy it.

Currently my favorites are Jericho, Criminal Minds, Survivor, andShark. Of those four, I could miss Survivor and be ok - but don't letme miss Jericho or Shark.

I also enjoy Deal or No Deal - but I can miss it and not feel bad.

Peg


----------



## mambo101 (Apr 30, 2007)

My favorite shows are no longer on tv. 
Northern Exposure and WKRP In Cincinatti.

I like American Idol however this year has really stunk with Sanjaya.
I mostly watch baseball and hockey games on tv. I do the Neflix thingwith movies so I actually watch a movie on dvd just about every othernight.


----------



## missyscove (Apr 30, 2007)

House

Gilmore Girls (especially reruns) 

Extreme Makeover: Home Edition

7th Heaven (especially reruns)


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 30, 2007)

Gray's Anatomy!!!

Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip

I Love Lucy

America's Next Top model


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 30, 2007)

I forgot about Studio 60 - probably because it hasn't been on in so long....

Any idea if it is going to be back on?

And Mambo - I watched Northern Exposure when it was in reruns - I thinkwe were living in Alaska at the time (although we were in Anchorage -not a tiny town) but it was good...

Peg


----------



## Michaela (Apr 30, 2007)

Desperate Housewives is my favourite, but I alsowatch American Idol, X Factor, Grease is the Word (both are UK showssimilar to American Idol), Extreme Makeover: Home Edition. And you knowall those weird documentaries? Not like on the Discovery Channel, butones about people, Channel 4 shows alot of them, "The twinsthat share a body", "The mermaid baby", "Fat-man's warning" come tomind.

They had one on recently, can't remember what it was called, but it wasall about genetically modified animals, like a mouse with a human eargrowing out of it's back, and glow-in-the-dark rabbits.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 30, 2007)

The Wonder Years (which I just found reruns of on Ion)

Seinfeld

Jake 2.0

John Doe

The Muppet Show

The 4400

Heroes (though I always seem to miss it)

The Riches

Survivorman (AWESOME show)

King of the Hill

Aqua Teen Hunger Force

Robot Chicken

THS (True Hollywood Stories)

Law &amp; Order: Criminal Intent

The CSI's

I'm sure the list goes on...but I can't think of anymore at the moment.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 30, 2007)

I know what you mean...most of my favs are no longer on the air, either...

I LOVE Mystery Science Theatre 3000!!! Do they still show it on regular TV?

Oh yes, and Stargate. 

And Scrubs.

And I just remembered two more to go on my list..

Dead Like Me

and

Wonderfalls 

(Both written by the same team of guys...both wonderful!!)

*m.e. wrote: *


> Most of my favorite shows are no longer on the air  (except forreruns) _Mystery Science Theatre 3000, Farscape, The X-Files,__Seinfeld_ and soon, _Stargate.
> 
> _Which is probably a good thing because I don't really have time towatch TV  My faves right now are _The Office _(US)_,__Scrubs, King of the Hill, Heroes, _and _BattlestarGalactica._


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh yes...Criminal Minds...we LOVE MandyPantinkin..enough so that I spelled his name correctly the first time'round! 

*TinysMom wrote: *


> When it was on - WestWing was my favorite. I think I've seen every single episode at least 3times - most of them 5 or more times. I used to watch it (while tapingit), then watch it again within about 24 hours....and then of course -watch it again during reruns. The funny thing is - I'm about as farright as you can get - and the show was pretty far left...but I reallydid enjoy it.
> 
> Currently my favorites are Jericho, Criminal Minds, Survivor, andShark. Of those four, I could miss Survivor and be ok - but don't letme miss Jericho or Shark.
> 
> ...


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 30, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> And I just remembered two more to go on my list..
> 
> Dead Like Me



Dead Like Me is TOTALLY one of my favorites... when Season 2 ended andI saw Mandi Patinkin on another show, I was SOupset!!!I would have watched it forever - 2 seasonsjust wasn't enough.

Nadia


----------



## Spring (Apr 30, 2007)

I like...

Little People Big World

Campus Vets (Now it's on at like 5 in the morning )

Crash Test Mommy

Simpsons.. :embarrassed:

Those are the only ones I can think of at the moment.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 30, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean...and I was upsetat first, until I watched a bit of Criminal Minds, and fell in lovewith the guy all over again. 

He's such a great actor, isn't he?

If you like Dead Like Me, you should rent DVD's of Wonderfalls...REALLY funny! 

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > And I just remembered two more to go on my list..
> ...


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 30, 2007)

Little People Big World, I love that too, Spring!

Many people love the Office, how can you not? How funny was last week's episode??

I see Studio 60 in there, I love that show!

Also Heroes, 24, 30 rock, and Amazing race.

(And secretly 7th heaven)


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 30, 2007)

Prison Break

Lost

House

Criminal Minds

Scrubs

I wish I could watch John Doe. Dominic is hot


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 30, 2007)

I first saw Mandy Pantinkin in reruns of Chicago Hope - a series I'd love to see come out on DVD.

I really do like him...

Peg


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 30, 2007)

I would have to say mine are:

Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Angel
Charmed
Golden Girls
Deal or No Deal
The Nanny
Still Standing
Reba
Anime (Japanese cartoons, they are made for mature teens and adults)
Divine Canine
Its Me or The Dog
Animal Cops


I haven't watched the much tv, so those are the only ones I can give you.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 30, 2007)

He really is great, isn't he?

Hard to believe he's the same Spaniard from the PrincessBride...hehe!! I hear it sometimes when I hear him talk,though. 

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I first saw MandyPantinkin in reruns of Chicago Hope - a series I'd love to see come outon DVD.
> 
> I really do like him...
> 
> Peg


----------



## Haley (Apr 30, 2007)

Favorite of all time would be Buffy the Vampire Slayer (and Angel and Firefly). 

On air: The Office, Scrubs, Prison Break, ANTM.

Most of my TV time is spent watching the NBA- GO PISTONS!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 30, 2007)

*I watch online and on Sci-fi on Fridays. I have direct TV so don't catch abc.*



*maherwoman wrote: *


> Heroes (though I always seem to miss it)


----------



## Starina (Apr 30, 2007)

In no specific order: The Office, Lost, MiamiInk, Law and Order (CI and SVU), OZ, Deadwood, Carnavale, Futurama,Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Greg the Bunny (the IFC one), One Punk UnderGod, Knitty Gritty, Forensic Files, Cold Case Files. I watch a lot ofTV. 

~Star~


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 30, 2007)

I hate Aqua Teen Hunger Force. But, I love Futurama though, have you ever seen Boondocks? *shakes head*

*Starina wrote: *


> In no specific order:The Office, Lost, Miami Ink, Law and Order (CI and SVU), OZ, Deadwood,Carnavale, Futurama, Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Greg the Bunny (the IFCone), One Punk Under God, Knitty Gritty, Forensic Files, Cold CaseFiles. I watch a lot of TV.
> 
> ~Star~


----------



## Starina (Apr 30, 2007)

I hated Aqua teens at first, but then it kind ofgrew on me. I really like the Boondocks, but they never have it onanymore. I miss Mission Hill too. Now it seems like they are puttingall these Tom Goes to the Mayor type crap shows on. Ugh. Pure s***,plain and simple.

~Star~

Oh and Metalaclypse is awesome too, Dethklok RULES!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 30, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *I have direct TV so don't catch abc.*


Um, why not? We've had Directv for years and have it, now even locally.onder:


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (May 1, 2007)

I don't watch many TV shows but I do have my 3shows I watch almost relgiously. I hadn't watched Gilmore Girls till myboss let me borrow all the seasons. By the timeI completedthe seasons, the current one had already started. So my boss isn'tallowed to talk to me about the current season so I can watch thereruns over the summer. 

Oddly enough, I'm into this new shower show... Kyle XY and I live everysummer for Big Brother! We even take a portable TV into the rabbit barnand sit around watching Big Brother.


----------



## JimD (May 1, 2007)

M*A*S*H


----------



## *poifect* (May 1, 2007)

Greys anatomy, OC( 1st 3 seasons) House, The mighty boosh,scrubs,frasier,friends and The west wing!!



lurv Anabell:mrsthumper:


----------



## ChandieLee (May 1, 2007)

lol I always get the theme song from M*A*S*H stuck in my head 

It drives me crazy when I'm trying to fall asleep.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 1, 2007)

*Certain areas don't. My parents do.*

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *I have direct TV so don't catch abc.*
> ...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 1, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Certain areas don't. My parents do.*
> 
> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> ...


Then, don't theygive you the option to pay for any local channels that you don't getfrom another coast? We used to have nbc and fox on eastcoast, it was nice because if you missed primetime shows, they were onthose channels at 10pm, they have since taken it away-even though wePAID for it since we get them locally. I liked not watchinglocal, you see different commercials for store we don't have:shock:.


----------



## JimD (May 1, 2007)

*ChandieLee wrote: *


> lol I always get the theme song from M*A*S*H stuck in my head
> 
> It drives me crazy when I'm trying to fall asleep.


I can watch 3 hours of MASH every night if I want....5pm to 7pm...and then again from 9pm to 10pm.
My wife also got me one of the DVD sets.


----------



## maherwoman (May 1, 2007)

YES...

I have most certainly seen every episode of M*A*S*H.

It will always be among my most-loved. When I got my first TVas a kid (well, I was 12), it was one of those black &amp; white,13in, knob-turnin' ones (no remote...oh, for shame) with the good ol'rabbit ears. Good little first TV...had it for quite a fewyears.

Anyway, one of the first shows I watched on that TV (which was likeGOLD for me at the time) was M*A*S*H, and it was one of the funniestthings I'd ever seen. Sure, at the time, I had no idea whatthe show REALLY was about (I thought it was about Vietnam, hehe), butreally loved the humor, and thought Alan Alda was SOOOO handsome!!

What a wonderful show. My husband and I still watch it, andcan't help but laugh. The ONLY thing I don't like are theserious and sad shows that Alda wrote. Otherwise, what a perfect show.

I still have a huge soft spot for Alan Alda...boy has he aged nicely! 

*JimD wrote: *


> M*A*S*H


----------



## JimD (May 2, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> I have most certainly seen every episode of M*A*S*H.



:construction Frank digs a foxhole...

BJ fills it with water....h34r2

:shhhh:BJ lets Sidney in on the joke....

Sidney yells "AIR RAID!!!!"....:scared:

:laugh:


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 3, 2007)

Shark (LOVE James Wood)

Criminal Minds

24 (but not this year, same story lines)

The Young &amp; The Restless

Dancing With the Stars

American Idol

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Spring (May 3, 2007)

Oo! I also love King of Queens!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (May 6, 2007)

the oc
american idol
MTV room raiders
proud family
nanny 911
americas funniest home videos
deal or no deal
anime
house
yes dear!!!


----------

